
Ask HN: Any good apps for time-zone syncing with remote colleagues? - halfimmortal
I&#x27;m a team lead in a 100% remote team and I have a ton of calls across 20+ timezones with customers, team members and partners. Been using worldtimebuddy.com for timezone syncing, but it&#x27;s not perfect. I spend an average 10 mins scheduling a call, which adds up to a lot of time wasted. What time zone app or workflow do you use ?
======
halfimmortal
Just came across this app called Clocker and started using it. It's really
good and suits my workflow!
[https://apps.apple.com/us/app/clocker/id1056643111?mt=12](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/clocker/id1056643111?mt=12)

------
afarrell
It is designed for a different use case than yours, but I used
[http://calendly.com/](http://calendly.com/) for scheduling calls across time
zones when I was doing job interviews and it worked well.

~~~
halfimmortal
Yeah, I tried it. I work 3 days a week from 9 to 5 and 2 days I'm available
from 7am to 11pm. I can't seem to set up these kind of settings in Calendly.
Is it possible?

------
dyeje
I use a combination of Slack and Gcal. Slack will tell you someone's local
time. Gcal will show you when people's working hours are (if they're set) when
trying to invite them.

~~~
halfimmortal
Yeah, most times those working hours in GCal are pretty outdated. Slack
showing local time is meh. Prolly better if they show this person is 6 hours
ahead of you or 4 hours behind you.

------
kkoppenhaver
I've heard good things about
[https://everytimezone.com/](https://everytimezone.com/) previously (no
affiliation).

~~~
halfimmortal
Thanks! Doesn't suit my needs though

------
valand
Try this [https://savvytime.com/](https://savvytime.com/)

~~~
halfimmortal
Thanks! Doesn't suit my needs though

------
hotdox
[https://spacetime.am/](https://spacetime.am/)

~~~
halfimmortal
This is interesting, thanks for sharing!

